# My experience in counseling



## 2fearlesslove

My H and I have been to 2 marriage counselors. We are a young couple so when we met our first counselor, my H was indifferent about him, however, I felt he was very condescending and matter-of-facty. I don't think he took our issues seriously. For instance when I brought up my concern about my H infidelity he just made it seem like "oh boys will be boys..." so he got X'd after 3 sessions.
The 2nd counselor I really like, we still go to him. He asks a lot of thought provoking questions and really encourages us to answer them. I needed a counselor who could see through my BS and pump some blood into the robot of a H I have LOL and the counselour seems to be doing pretty well. My H keeps asking "why do we still have to go...?" which irritates me because he should understand that this is benefiting us and we need to take advantage of the lessons within these sessions.


----------



## Chris H.

Sounds like the second one may be the better of the two. My time in therapy has been very rewarding. Even though I often didn't "feel like" going, or had excuses not to; I was usually glad I'd went afterward.


----------



## Raemay38

It takes time to find the right counselor and it must be harder when you have two differnt personalities a husband and a wife may usually dissagree on therapist. I hope mine is not so hard to please.
Good luck!


----------

